# WALLPAPERS ... links to great sites.



## s15274n

While doing my interview with ThaPhlash... I found this site, and they have some crazy good wallpapers. I downloaded at least 50 using Chrome to Phone.

http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/wallpaper/

be sure to sort or specify if you like, I just went page by page and found gold along the way.

Other suggestions from RW members below.. and they are ALL good and in no order:

http://wallbase.cc/

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/archivepix.html

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/date/any/


----------



## Zach

YES!! Needed some new wall papers! Thank you.


----------



## gancho

Thanks S15274n. I tend to get bored with my wallpapers and change fairly frequently. Another site I have found with some good pics is: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/date/any/. You can download the pics in various resolutions and they even offer a handful of resolutions for android phones


----------



## Fox_Dye

Thanks for the links I needed some fresh wallpapers.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## s15274n

Gancho, thanks man. Found this and it looks great.

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/D0f6539a/02604_platform_960x800.jpg


----------



## Big Dog KMc

If anyone is into Space Pictures then this is the place for you.
http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/archivepix.html
Some relay amazing Pics here.

The older the year say 2002 and back, most of the pics resolutions get grainier.
One could literally get lost on this site.


----------



## 0909xelA

Thanks everyone for the share. If you want something different and stunning, the following site has it all. 
http://wallbase.cc


----------



## s15274n

loving these sites... if you can't find an amazing wallpaper on these links, you are blind.


----------



## gancho

S15274n said:


> loving these sites... if you can't find an amazing wallpaper on these links, you are blind.


Agreed! If I could make a suggestion it would be nice to have all the links aggregated in the first post so everyone would have easy access (who knows, could turn into another guide :android-smile


----------



## s15274n

done and done.


----------



## gancho

Awesome, ty.


----------

